# can dogs eat prawns



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

my girls are fed raw and i have fed them fish before but i have just relised that when my brother moved out he left an un opend bag of frozen prawns. i was wondering if this would be ok to feed them to the dogs, as noone in the house likes prawns. 

thanks


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Dont think it would harm them?? tho i am not 100 percent sure, i do know they are high in protein


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Can't see why not! Though I have heard some dogs take a while to get used to eating raw fish.

I sometimes buy a fresh raw salmon head from the fishmonger for mine - gone in 60 seconds!

Must say though, I once thought I would treat my cats to some raw unshelled prawns for Christmas. Their horrified expressions were priceless: "You feeding us fishy underwater insects, now???"


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks will probably try them with them when they are still frozen as they wouldnt touch the fish when it was defrosted, but it was the first thing the took from their bowl when left frozen. 

thanks again.


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

well the prawns went down well, the cat was sleeping so want interested but the girls loved them.


----------

